# 1898 hat variation



## donna873

My husband wanted his not to have the crown and to be longer in the back to cover more of his neck and thinner going over his cap bill. I typed out what I done if anyone is interested


----------



## grommitt

very nice just what he asked for


----------



## Briallu

That is a good idea as it could be used as a headband too,Could you give the directions,Thank you.Mary


----------



## Puppies101

Thank you for offering, I would be interested in your pattern adjustments.


----------



## Mohorgan

Please send to me also. Thanks


----------



## Susan from NC

Great idea! Please include me in sharing your pattern. I'd like to make some for donation to the Native American group that I support. They get weather of 40 degree below zero!


----------



## julietremain

Yes!!...great idea to use the 1898 hat pattern ear warmer over a baseball cap.....you know how cold it is when baseball season starts!!
julie


----------



## Dee in DM

Good idea. Please include me. Thank you!


----------



## Saraplus10

Very nice, looks like the perfect shape winter head band. Like the way it comes down on the back of the neck. Would really like to have your pattern.


----------



## asty

donna873 said:


> My husband wanted his not to have the crown and to be longer in the back to cover more of his neck and thinner going over his cap bill. I typed out what I done if anyone is interested


I would love to have your notes, thank you,.


----------



## cdanzinger

Susan, you just gave me a wonderful idea for the Navahos in Tuba city. I love this hat configuration. My first attempt could of fitted conjoined twins. Thanks again.. Blessings, Cathy


----------



## Granana48

I like it. Would be interested in your directions. Nice job.


----------



## cdanzinger

Sorry Susan, meant to ask you about your Avitar. I love those little blankets and where on earth do you get the little items you put in each.. This would also make fun nicely for the children in Tuba City who are in the hospital. Again, blessings, Cathy


----------



## moonriver

Perfect.......great work


----------



## cdanzinger

Donna, thank you for sharing your practical revision. My older Grandsons who ski and snowboard loved the warmth of the first hat I made even though it was HUGE.. I used the wrong yarn.. But they did say. That would make a cool headband over our hats.. Didn't give it any more thought TIL your posting. I do love making this hat and it's a no brainer, so if you could share your instructions I would greatly appreciate. Blessings,Cathy


----------



## k moore

Thank you. Please include me in getting the pattern /this will be so helpful


----------



## donna873

Here is the pdf of the variation. let me know if there are any errors


----------



## jberg

Looks great! Thanks so much. Will be making these with hats for the Seaman's Institute. So many thanks for the pattern. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Mohorgan

Thank you....My friends will enjoy them!


----------



## donna873

would love to see the cap headbands from everyone


----------



## Naneast

Great idea! Love it... :thumbup:


----------



## Puppies101

Thank you very much for sharing, greatly appreciated.


----------



## DHobbit

:thumbup:


----------



## lillypit

thanks for the pattern variation. Much appreciated. could you tell me what thickness of yarn you used. 
It looks quite chunky.


----------



## Cyber Granny

Thank you very very much for your version, much appreciated.


----------



## UteWhite1128

What a great idea!


----------



## attycasner

I thank you for he pattern and my mailman thanks you, too. He will be the first on the list to receive one. Great job.


----------



## julietremain

Thank you Donna....
julie


----------



## Crafty Linda

Thank you Donna for the pattern, just what my ears need. Linda


----------



## harter0310

Thank you for your variation of the 1898 pattern. I could see my hubby and brother wear that but probably not the completed hat. They love their baseball caps, winter and summer.


----------



## Lindalee53

Thank you for your variation. I just finished the full hat version and was thinking how nice it would be to make just the headband portion. You just saved me some time.


----------



## roseknit

thanks for the link


----------



## Nanny Val

Very good idea, well done. Thanks for posting.


----------



## adele02155

Please include me in your list of those interested. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## gramknits

Very clever! You did a marvelous job on this and thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## MelissaC

Great design! I love it when the recipient has a hand in the design. That way they get exactly what they want, you know they love it, and the collaboration is fun. You'll feel justifiably proud every time he wears it, and any time anyone comments on it he'll proudly say that you made it!


----------



## donna873

lillypit said:


> thanks for the pattern variation. Much appreciated. could you tell me what thickness of yarn you used.
> It looks quite chunky.


I used worsted weight yarn


----------



## Princessofquitealot

Great idea for the hunters in my life! Well Done!


----------



## valmac

Excellent variation, thank you for sharing your notes.


----------



## donna873

Lindalee53 said:


> Thank you for your variation. I just finished the full hat version and was thinking how nice it would be to make just the headband portion. You just saved me some time.


I added a few more rows because my husband had a big coconut head lol


----------



## pdljmpr

Thank you, I am going to adapt this to my knitting machine, not today, but sometime.


----------



## tweeter

very nice


----------



## cevers

Thanks so much!


----------



## Cardelo

What a grand idea!! Thank you so much for the directions! HUGS!


----------



## KnitterNatalie

Thanks for sharing!! What is your DH's head circumference please? You did exactly what I was thinking when I knit the hat...the band makes a great ear muff/warmer, and being doubly thick...a very warm one!! Thanks for including your written variation!


----------



## yona

Very nicely done.


----------



## lillypit

thank you, I have started to knit one, using 3 strands of 3 ply coned yarn. It seems to be just a bit thicker than our DK. using 5mm needles. so I am hoping (fingers crossed) it will come out ok. My DH wanted brown and that, being all I had in brown.


----------



## Briallu

Thank you so much for the directions.Ido not like wearing a cap , it makes my hair so flat but I think this headband will be just right.


----------



## SouthernGirl

clever very nice


----------



## ceilmarcz

are the pattern for these hat free?


----------



## Nanie

Thanks.


----------



## Ann745

Great idea! I'm in too !!! Perfect for my husband! Thank you Ann


----------



## CathyAnn

Thank you for sharing your directions! Greatly appreciated. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lillypit

has anyone else knitted this, I'm afraid I'm being a bit thick or missing something on the pattern?!!!!!!!!!knitted wide part for one side then the straight narrow part for the front of the cap then What!!! arrrrgh.help


----------



## Ann745

donna873 said:


> Here is the pdf of the variation. let me know if there are any errors


Thank you! Somehow I missed this earlier. Great of you to write it down Ann


----------



## Rafiki

ceilmarcz said:


> are the pattern for these hat free?


Yes it is http://cas.seamenschurch.org/sites/default/files/sci-1898-hat-kristine-byrnes-web-w-schematic.pdf


----------



## lillypit

lillypit said:


> has anyone else knitted this, I'm afraid I'm being a bit thick or missing something on the pattern?!!!!!!!!!knitted wide part for one side then the straight narrow part for the front of the cap then What!!! arrrrgh.help


I figured a way to do it probably not as the pattern goes. but this way I could alter the length at the back to fit before casting off. I got to the last row 5 & 6 repeat missed that out then reversed the shaping.


----------



## Byrdgal

Thank you! Very nice.


----------



## leeannj

I'd love a copy of your revisions. Thank you.


----------



## Rafiki

leeannj said:


> I'd love a copy of your revisions. Thank you.


There is a download for the pattern for this on the first page of this post - http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-317302-1.html


----------



## Reyna

Clever!


----------



## mao

donna873 said:


> Here is the pdf of the variation. let me know if there are any errors


Donna, recently someone having trouble with your ear warmer pattern posted to KP and I looked at the pattern to try to help her. I think there are three errors in your pattern and below is a copy of the message I sent her about it- thought you might want to look at your pattern again...

1) I think Row 4 should contain two decreases (one decrease on each side of the central 3 stitches), not one as written. When you "repeat row 3 and 4 one more time", the stitch counts will change. You should be decreasing by 2 stitches on each of these rows, so you will have decreased a total of 8 and your stitch count will be 37.

2) The pattern caston is at the nape of the neck - it continues on 45 stitches until it comes around past the ear, then gets gradually narrowed to 19 stitches wide. It continues narrow across the forehead. At this point the pattern says "repeat rows 5 and 6 9 times". This is an error, and this is why you decreased down to 3 stitches. Instead, the pattern should have given increase rows such as

"Row 9: sl 1 purlwise wyif, knit to first marker, sm,slip 3 stitches wyif, sm, knit to end" and
"Row 10: sl 1 purlwise wyif, knit to 1 stitch before first marker, KFB in next stitch, sm, k3, sm, KFB in next stitch, knit to end"

You should repeat rows 9 and 10 a total of 9 times, and should have 37 stitches.

3) Next, the pattern should have instructed you to do 4 increase rows to correspond to the decreases you did on rows 3 and 4 ( and then repeated row 3 and 4). This is entirely missing from the pattern as written but you need these 4 rows (increase of 8 stitches) to get your stitch count back to 45.

When your stitch count is back to 45, repeat rows 1 and 2 23 times, then finish as directed


----------



## alleycatdiva99

What size needles?


----------



## gapeach31781

Cool, ear warmers!!


----------



## cbusch2

I have run across your download for your 1898 hat variation, however the pdf will not download. I normally don't have any problem with my pdf downloads, so I was wondering if I missed something or if you have taken down the pdf or link. I like your variation and would like a copy of your notes. If you have any suggestions for me, I would appreciate.
Thank You,
Charlotte


----------



## LunaDragon

Thank you I needed this pattern!


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you kindly


----------



## Nanamel14

Thank you kindly


----------



## plez1

I would love to have your improvements.


----------



## grandmann

Thank You for sharing your notes with us, very generous!


----------



## plez1

Thank you for your variation. Could you also say what size needles you used and the abbrev "sm" does it mean = slip marker? I assume wyif means "with yarn in front". Thank you so much for your help


----------



## Tigger32810

SM does translate to slim marker
Size of knitting needles is US size 7 or 4.5 mm circular needles
Yarn is Worsted Weight
Good luck, I will be making a couple of these as well very soon.


----------



## Nanamel14

Looks good


----------



## gerrysue50

I love it, I'm working on it now trying to figure it out


----------



## sockcrazy

Great idea! Any chance you remember what gauge you had? My hubby's head is bigger, just trying to figure you out cast on #s. Thx


----------



## Crazy for yarn

I recently came across this picture of the revised version of the 1898 hat. I would like the pattern but it will not download. . Is there any way to get the pattern? Thanks. It's by donna873.


----------



## doraeme

I would like to make a few of these headbands since it is -18 degrees here this morning in Wisconsin. Knitting is my passion. Could you tell me what size yarn and needles you used on this 1898 Seaman's cap? Would like to start it today so a fast response would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## IndigoSpinner

This is absolutely brilliant! I had been looking at something just like that a minute ago, and wondering if I could change it to a knitting pattern, but it didn't occur to me that it had already been done, except for a few tweaks!

It's perfect!


----------

